# Наше творчество > Авторские песни и совместные проекты >  Исполняют школьники

## Д.Артаньян

Авторская песня от группы ,,Platinum"    ,,Записки поэта"

http://narod.ru/disk/170758390

----------


## мусяня

*Д.Артаньян*,
У вас по ссылке нет файла.Вы его загрузите и выставьте ссылку новую.Как же мы можем песню услышать?:smile:

----------


## Mazaykina

*Д.Артаньян*,
Ссылка как-то скопирована некорректно. Надо повторить.

----------


## Д.Артаньян

Проходил по ссылке-всё активируется....

----------


## Лев

*Д.Артаньян*,
 Открывается вот что:  http://narod.yandex.ru/ :frown: - это по твоей ссылке...

----------


## Д.Артаньян

http://narod.ru/disk/17075839000/Pla...D0%B0.wav.html      Может по этой? А как исправить?

----------


## Лев

*Д.Артаньян*,
 По этой ссылке видно большой файл - 31мгб :Vah:  Никто его скачивать не будет. Кроме этого ресурс не даёт контрольных цифр для закачки, я хотел послушать...
Удобнее, прежде всего для слушателей? ресурс, на котором можно слушать онлайн - это realmusik.ru   dump.ru

----------


## Д.Артаньян

А как на него загрузить, уважаемый Лев?

----------


## Лев

> А как на него загрузить, уважаемый Лев?


Ссылка на инструкцию в личке

----------


## Д.Артаньян

http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/706053/   ,,Моя душа"- больше ничего не смог загрузить-не открываются. За совет-спасибо.

----------


## Лев

> ,,Моя душа"-


Неплохой солист(довольно чисто интонирует, но "у-у" занижает везде), но плохой баланс - голос тонет в звуках. Длинная композиция и однообразность утомляет...

----------


## Д.Артаньян

Ну это их первая самостоятельная работа -конечно надо развиваться, но всё- таки они школьники-только -только овладели азами игры на гитаре. Попробую загрузить других ребят давно окончивших школу - думаю тебе понравиться. с уважением Д.Артаньян.

----------


## Д.Артаньян

http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/706375/   исполняют старшие товарищи моих ребят

----------


## Лев

> но всё- таки они школьники


...но кто писал, с балансом должен быть знаком :Aga: 
Услышь меня... - великолепный ансамбль :Ok:  - не испортил минусовку:smile:

----------


## vasilroman

Ничего песенка

----------


## Д.Артаньян

Они и писали.  В первый раз.... Если в другой получется лучше - загружу.

----------


## Д.Артаньян

Всё о любви, всё о любви, всё о любви
            Стихи слагают все поэты
            И песня,если льётся без любви-
            Зачем нужна нам песня эта?
                           2
           Всё для любви,всё для любви, всё для любви
           Родник, ручей, река и море.....
           И в воздухе молекулы любви,
           Которым дышим мы с тобою
                          3.
           Не от любви, не от любви,не от любви
           Идёт делёж земли и кресел
           А если б жили мы без зависти
           То небыл бы нам мир так тесен 
                          4
          В страну любви, в страну любви, в страну любви
          Спешат лучи добра и света
          И я хочу за ними вслед идти
          Туда, где лишь весна и лето

К сожалению не знаю,как загрузить ноты. Может кто то подскажет?

----------


## Лев

> К сожалению не знаю,как загрузить ноты. Может кто то подскажет?


Нажимаешь на знак "Загрузить изображение в интернет"(3й слева от смайл) - там делаешь по рекомендациям. Потом копируешь адрес и вставляешь после нажатия на знак "Вставить изо"(жёлтый ещё левее) сотри предварительно http:// в окне и вставь... также не теряй свою тему - в этом разделя она твоя единственная.

----------


## Д.Артаньян

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1156664m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Лев

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1128014m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]   :smile:

----------

